# Storing canned tuna in refrigerator?



## letscook

Husband like tuna fish COLD and sometimes I forget to make it up to put in the refridge ahead atime to get cold.  what is everyone's opinion of storing can tuna in refridge instead of pantry?  thanks


----------



## Andy M.

No problem at all.


----------



## GB

My wife stores it in the fridge and has never had a problem.


----------



## kitchenelf

.......my son does that too -     I can't imagine that it would hurt anything - unless that's what has made him so cranky sometimes!


----------



## Half Baked

I store the tuna pkgs in the frig.  I want it cold, too.


----------



## KAYLINDA

I buy the huge cans...divide it up and freeze it.  Then when I want some just microwave until it's defrosted which is about a minute. It's always cold that way.  I didnt' even think of freezing tuna until last year when I read it somewhere.  (this is just the tuna...not tuna with the mayo).  I thought this might help someone who doesn't use the whole can at a time.


----------



## Katie H

Been doing it for years with no problem.


----------



## VeraBlue

At work, we keep the canned tuna in the walk-in fridge all the time.   That way, when we mix it with the mayo we also keep in there, we are sure it's at 40 degrees when it goes out into the deli station.  

Make sure the can is clean before you put it into the fridge, and then wipe the top before you use the can opener.  If it's got condensation on it, the moisture can rust your opener.


----------



## Chaunte

Just as long as the can is not opened.
If it's opened, it can become poisonous.


----------



## Corinne

The nursing home where I work keeps their canned tuna in the walk-in. I'm not sure why. I'm just happy that they stopped storing the fresh tomatoes in there, too. I've been fussing about it for several weeks. They finally started keeping them in the pantry about a week ago.


----------



## amber

Chaunte said:
			
		

> Just as long as the can is not opened.
> If it's opened, it can become poisonous.


Thats exactly what I was thinking. Once you open the can, you should place it into a tupperware container and use it up within a day or two.

(refrigerate it of course once it's opened)


----------



## roachyja

*A+ idea - definitely a yes!!!*

*definitely a YES!!!*

i love my tuna cold & have listened to people say you cant leave tuna cans in the fridge for years & OMG does it annoy me. lol

for the last _10yrs_ I have kept my tuna in the fridge & nothing bad has ever come from it, i haven't gotten sick or anything.

the only one thing that *I MUST SAY* would be *NOT* to leave open tuna cans in the fridge as the aluminum slowly seeps out of the can into the tuna!!!!!!


----------



## PattY1

letscook said:


> Husband like tuna fish COLD and sometimes I forget to make it up to put in the refridge ahead atime to get cold.  what is everyone's opinion of storing can tuna in refridge instead of pantry?  thanks



Canned Tuna always goes from grocery bag to fridge.


----------



## CWS4322

It's a good thing I don't eat canned tuna--my fridge is already too full. Another thing I miss...my 2nd fridge...


----------

